# Dental Micro Motor المحرك الكهربائي الصغير المخصص للأسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مايو 2006)

يعمل المحرك الكهربائي الصغير بعنصر توجيه يسمح للمحرك بالدوران الثابت المنتظم دون ارتجاج
وبعزم دوران اعظم وبسرعه محدده واتجاه معين.
ولهذا الموجه له مواصفات مثل نوع التيار ونظام الدفع ومعدل السرعه والسلامه الكهربيه.

ويسمى هذا الموجه ايضا وحدة كبح التردد العالي . عند الأيقاف يتوقف المحرك بسعه ونعومه .

وينقسم الى نوعين:
1- محرك كهربائي يعمل بفرش كاربونيه .
2- محرك كهربائي بدون فرش كاربونيه .

1- يحتاج هذا النوع من المحركات الى هواء تبريد منعا لسخونة الملفات بسبب احتكاك الفرش مع

الكوميتيتر وتولد حرارة.
وايضا يحتاج الى انابيب لرش سائل تبريد بالنسبة لمتطلبات عمل القبضة الموصله معها لأداء 
عمليات حفر الأسنان .ان اغلب هذه المحركات تعمل بتيار مستمر 12v dc ,24v dc
ويتراوح سرعة هذا النوع من المحركات من 2000-35000 دوره بالدقيقه .

وهناك نظامين للتبريد ام بواسطة الهواء الذي يأتي من الضاغطة .وهذا النوع يتميز بصغر حجمه .
اما النظام الأخر يكون التبريد بواسطة مروحة توضع خلف المحور الدوار لتبريد قلب المحرك .
وطبعا بوجود هذه المروحه يصبح النظام اكبر حجما بقليل .
ان ضعف اداء هذه المحركات او توقفها يعود الى استهلاكها الفرش الكاربونيه الزيتيه . وضعف النابض
الذي يدفع الفرش نحو العوازل النحاسيه الموصله للكهربائيه لأحداث الفيض المغناطيسي ودوران القلب
ان تأكل الفرشات يحدث تكون طبقة عازلة من الكاربون وينتج قلّت الكفاءة .

لا تنسوا توجد تكمله النوع الثاني بدون رد للمشاهده فقط







البغدادي:81: :81: :81:


----------



## محمد العصا (12 مايو 2006)

سلمت يمناك اخي على مواضيعك المميزة جدااااااااااااااااا وننتظر كل ما هو جديد منكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2006)

*Brushless Micro Motor*

يتميز هذا النوع بكفاءته العالية وسرعته الفائقه وعزمه الكبير .

لا يحتاج الى فرش كاربونية . مكونات قطع غياره قليلة , لذللك لايحتاج صيانة . 
قليل الأعطال .عمره طويل . يمكن الأعتماد عليه .

نستطيع القول انه يتمييز عن المحرك الكهربائي , بسبب سرعته التي لايصل اليها اي محرك اخر .

حيث تبلغ سرعته 50000 دورة بالدقيقة ويعمل 12-48 Vdc .
حجمه نموذجي 14 ملم قطره الخارجي وطوله 10 سم .

يستخدم النوعان في مجالات عديده منها مختبريه وسنيه وجراحية .ومجالات صناعية عامة .
ان المحركات الكهربائية تعمل بأتجاهين متعاكسين وسرعة مختارة حسب نوع القطع .

اما من ناحية سائل التبريد الماء والهواء , هناك نمط داخلي تمر الأنابيب داخل المحرك في اطراف 
محيط قطره . واخر خارجي .








اي سؤال اي عطل فقط اسألوا 


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2006)

*انا اسأل الأن ؟*

هل نستطيع ان نرفع السرعه الى خمسة اضعاف ؟

انا اقول نعم ! لكن كيف 
السؤال مطروح لكم سوف نتعّرف على اشياء اخرى .
واذا لا ! نختتم الموضوع 

البغدادي


----------



## Tamer Farouk (16 مايو 2006)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سند (16 مايو 2006)

واللة اخي شكري انك القلب النابض لهذا المنتدي..................

الى الامام اخي وننتظر المزيد..
دمتم فى خير..................


----------



## mohamed shmran (17 مايو 2006)

شكرا يرجى المزيد من الاجهزة الطبية(سكر-سنترفيوج-water bath -dalysis machine -cesil - microscopic -جراحة الصدر ---------------------------------------------------


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2006)

ألأخوة الأعزاء المهتمين بألأت حفر الأسنان اسأل سؤال .

هل ممكن رفع سرعة المحرك الكهربائي Micro Motor من 50000 دورة بالدقيقة الى خمسة

اضعاف لتصبح 200000 دورة بالدقيقة ؟

البغدادي


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

ردا على سؤال الاخ شكري 

اعتقد انه من الممكن رفع سرعة المحرك وذلك باضافة جير( مجموعة من التروس) للمحرك ولكن زيادة السرعة ستكون على حساب عزم الدوران

او يمكن زيادة سرعة المحرك بتقليل الاحتكاك ( اعتقد ان هذه الطريقة لن تضاعف السرعة بل تزيدها قليلا)

الاحتمال الثالث هو استخدام المقبض الذي يعمل على ضغط الهواء وليس عن طريق محرك صغير والذي عادة يكون اسرع من المحرك الكهربائي 

اختر اي احتمال يروق لك ( مع اعتقادي بان جميعها خطأ ) وانا بانتظار الاجابة منك


----------



## Bioengineer (29 يوليو 2006)

نعم يا عزيزي يمكن ذلك وبدون اي تقنيات جديده لانها اصلا موجوده
وقصدي هو في الميكروموتور يوجد عدة سرعات ويميز مظاعفات السرعه
الوان توجود على شكل دائرة في الهاند بيس اي ان كل لون يدل على مظاعفه معينه للسرعه
مثلا 1:1 وهذه نفس السرعه
1:2 يظاغف مرتان
1:5 يظاعف السرعه الى خمس اظغاف وهذا هو رد السوال او اني لم افهم السوال


وتقنيا يتحكم في زيادة السرغات تركي التوربين نفسه ووحجم ووضعيه التروس
الموجوده بداخل الهولدر

والله اعلم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ biengneer

كلامك صحيح واحسنت .

لزيادة السرعة نستخدم contra angel handpiece القبضة المعقوفة نسبة الدوران 1:5

لرفع السرعة الى 200000 RPM . واكثر اي 5×50000 = 250000 RPM

ويستخدم في هذه القبضة سنبلة بقياس 1.6 ملم تصنع من الكاربيد او المأس . مع سائل تبريد (ماء)

البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## aboualbard (27 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيكم العافية جهود جبارة
لكن عندي سؤال
كم قدرة هذا المحرك(يعني كم وات)؟وفي حالة مضاعفة سرعة المحرك كم ستصبح قدرته؟
انتظر الرد على احر من الجمر
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز ابو البرد .
تحياتي الحارة .
السؤال لا يستوجب ان تكون احر من الجمر . بارغم من انك لاتحدد السؤال بشكل محدد .

يكون اختيار المحرك حسب العمل المناط به . مثلأ طبيب ألأسنان العام يستخدمه لأزالة التسوس وهي

مادة طرية سهلة الأزالة او الأزاحة لذالك لا يستخدم سائل التبريد اثناء العمل .

وايضأ الجراح مثل جراحة الوجة والفكين يستخدم نوع اخر . والنوع الأخرالذي يستخدم في المخبر

او مختبرات صناعة الأسنان . وعمومأ انك لم تحدد النوعية فسوف اعطيك المعدل المتراوح .

القدرة بالواط من 20 - 100 واط اما العزم مختلف ايضأ حسب النوع من 2.5 - 10 نيوتن . سم 

هذا ماتريده اليس كذلك لكن اذا كان لديك بحث او مشروع استطيع ان امدك بالأستشارة او الخبرة .

انا تعمدت في كتابتي لهذا الموضوع عن هذه المحركات بشكل مختصر والحقيقة هي نقطة في بحر . 

بسبب ان هناك من ينشر مواضيعي في منتدى اخر بأسمه .والفرق بيني وبينه هو انني متخصص في

هذا المجال واستطيع ان اجاوب عن اي سؤال اما هو !

تحياتي لك وانتظر منك اسئلة اخرى لكن اريدها صعبة جدأ .


البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"]الف شكر ياشكري [/glow]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز مصعب السروي .

اسعدت بك ولي الشرف .

انتظر منك مشاركة لتنوّر علينا القسم ولمعرفة ميولك .

تحياتي لك بالموفقية .

البغدادي.


----------



## aboualbard (28 أغسطس 2006)

الاستاذ القدير شكري
كل الشكر على تواصلك,
اما عن سؤالى فهو بسبب حاجتي لعمل جهاز السينترو فيوج , اذ اني اردت استعمال
محرك Dental Micro Motor بدل محرك جهاز السينتروفيوج(مشروع جهاز) , مع التحكم في وقت دوران المحرك(باستعمال دائرة توقيت ) , المحركات التي وجدتها لا تعطيني عدد اللفات المطلوبة لجهاز السنتروفيوج (6000 لفة في الدقيقة_12000 لفة في الدقيقة)
هكذا نوعية المحرك الذي اسأل عنه

مع العلم اني ارغب في استعمال محركDC وليس AC, السؤال هو:

هل استطيع استعمال محرك Dental Micro Motor لمشروعي؟
اتمنى ذلك. :85:


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

انا مرتاح جدا داخل هذا الملتقي العلمي العظيم الذي اري فيه حب وود وتعاون 
من جميع الاعضاء 
وايضا احساس منا ببعضنا


----------



## aboualbard (31 أغسطس 2006)

*سؤال جديد*

بالنسبة للمحرك المستعمل لأجهزة المختبرات
ماهي تغذية هذا المحرك(كم فولت dc)؟ كم قدرته؟ كم سعره؟
هل يتوفر هذا المحرك بجهد AC للأغراض التعليمية مثلاً ؟
لا أعرف :57:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ ابو البرد .
تحية طيبة .
انا لم ارى يومأ محرك dc يستخدم في centrifuge . 

يتم استخدام محركات AC ذات فرش كاربونية لسرعتها الفائقة التي تصل الى 12000 دورة طبعأ هناك

عدد دورات اقل . ويستخدم منظم فولتية للسيطرة على عدد الدورات كمنظم المروحة السقفية .

هذا النوع من المحركات موجود في المثاقب اليدوية بعد رفع التروس الخافضة للسرعة .وبعض 

غسالات الملابس وجهزة تجفيف الشعر الهوائية .

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق .




البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الاستاذ القدير شكري
تحياتي لك , وكل التقدير لتصحيحك معلوماتي البسيطة , اعذرني على المداخلة التي كانت في غير الموضوع .
:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ولايهمك جميعها من اجل الفائدة .

وبخصوص الطارد المركزي الدوار التمس منك المرور على موضوع م.صلاح, بعنوان سؤال وجواب

واعطي رأيك بالسؤال المطروح .

تحياتي لك وللجميع بالموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## هشام مبارك (20 يوليو 2007)

يمكن رفع السرعه بأستخدام القابضه المعوجه التي يوجد منها أنواع كثيره حسب نسبة تحويل السرعه فيمكن أستخدام النوع 1:5:56:


----------



## JANIM (20 يوليو 2007)

*موضوع رائع*

للمزيد عن هذا الموضوع اضغط هنا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

JANIM قال:


> للمزيد عن هذا الموضوع اضغط هنا




اخي الفاضل .

ممكن ان توضح كيف السبيل الى هذا الموقع .

مع الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي:81:


----------



## نديم علي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يزيدك علم وعطا


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس شكرى


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safir76 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر
فتح الله عليك فتوح العارفين
وسقاك من كأس اليقين
وحشرك مع سيد المرسلين
اللهم امين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

safir76 قال:


> مشكورررررررررر
> فتح الله عليك فتوح العارفين
> وسقاك من كأس اليقين
> وحشرك مع سيد المرسلين
> اللهم امين



جزاك الله خير جزاء وتسلم .


البغدادي


----------



## الإطلال (1 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## jaber al atar (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الف الف الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الجبار:63:
اللهم زده علما ينتفع به وينفع به امة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
وبارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز:75::30::30::30:


----------



## أبو ريان sa (25 يونيو 2010)

تسلمووو بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gamall2009 (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## waleedthehero (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2010)

وشكرا لكم على مروركم .
تقبلوا تقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## knight2007 (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي اريد شرح عن ايرموتور ما هي اهم الاعطال و عندي الروتر البير يخرج بسهولة لا يثبت كيف يمكن تصليحه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز اذكر نوع واسم الأيرموتور .

مع التقدير

البغدادي


----------



## waleedelamrousy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذ شكرى كيف يمكن تحويل التجكم فى الميكروموتور من مانوال الى ديجيتال
ممكن ايميل جضرتك او تليفونك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ayman_2007_dam (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks good


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 نوفمبر 2013)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي اريد شرح عن ايرموتور ما هي اهم الاعطال و عندي الروتر البير يخرج بسهولة لا يثبت كيف يمكن تصليحه



تحية طيبة .
بالنسبة للروتر الذي ينزلق منه البير .
هذا العطل لايمكن اصلاحه , وعليه يجب تغير الروتر بأخر هو الحل الامثل .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------

